

ASP.net developers disease - alexanderb
http://www.beletsky.net/2011/03/aspnet-developers-disease.html

======
timrobinson
Web development - HTML, CSS and Javascript - is not hard, but it's a different
mindset from PC programming. Your program's state can't live in global
variables: it has to fit inside the HTTP interface. Unfortunately circa-2003
ASP.NET was a leaky abstraction over HTTP.

One misconception common among non-web developers is that web development
involves low-level Javascript coding, that you have to constantly worry about
cross-browser problems, and that all server interaction goes via <form> and
POST. This was true a decade ago, but we have really good frameworks now.

